# The new rules ?



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

Is this right ? New rules include paying $2000 for 3 nights at a government approved facility when flying home. This rule can't really apply to hockey, imo. 

Bill









						Incoming travellers will face mandatory hotel quarantine while they await COVID tests: Trudeau
					

Air travellers entering Canada will now be forced into mandatory hotel quarantine at their expense to await results of a COVID test, Trudeau says




					nationalpost.com


----------



## moonstone (Jan 29, 2021)

I saw that press release and wondered what hotel(s) they will find to put people in that will cost $2000. per person for 3 nights. That is $666.00 per night per person! Even if all meals are included that is still outrageous.  I just checked some prices at a half dozen high end hotels around the Toronto airport on hotels dot com and could not find one that was over $200./night for 2 people. The PCR test cost at the moment is around $200. each so that might be added into the cost but it still doesn't add up. Does he have a secret money making deal with a couple of hotel chains so folks can be charged exorbitant rates and the Gov't gets a big chunk?

The other thing I think is a bit weird, is that all incoming passengers need to have a negative PCR (not rapid) Covid test to fly into Canada within 72 hrs of the flight. Then they are to have another PCR test upon landing.  There are lots of cases (my cousin's husband included) where people have tested negative for many days in a row then come out with symptoms up to 10 days after exposure. The Gov't has stated many times it has millions of rapid tests in storage and more on order -why not use those?

I'm glad its 2 more months before we leave Belize and (hopefully) head back home -maybe some of this confusion will get straightened out by then and logic will prevail.


~Diane


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't read this as it will always cost $2000 more of a this could cost you up to $2000. Either way between that and shutting down flights to sun destinations will stop people from leaving and coming back to Canada unless it really is necessary. My question is how many security people are they going to hire to check up on people quarantining? My husband who works in healthcare in Alberta is hearing it's already too late that the UK variant is already circulating around our province. As my father would say shutting the barn door after the horse is out.


----------



## moonstone (Jan 29, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> I don't read this as it will always cost $2000 more of a this could cost you up to $2000. Either way between that and shutting down flights to sun destinations will stop people from leaving and coming back to Canada unless it really is necessary. My question is how many security people are they going to hire to check up on people quarantining? My husband who works in healthcare in Alberta is hearing it's already too late that the UK variant is already circulating around our province. As my father would say shutting the barn door after the horse is out.



Yes the UK variant is raging in Ontario.  There is a nursing home in Barrie (near our home) where 128 of the 129 residents have been infected and all seem to be the UK variant. There have been 54 deaths, including 1 care giver, there in the last 3 weeks.

Supposedly a large chunk of the $2000./person/stay cost is for security at the facilities where travelers need to stay while they wait for the test results.
These restrictions on people entering Canada should have been implemented a year ago.

~Diane

Edited to add 4 more deaths today to the total at the Roberta Place nursing home.


----------



## VanX (Jan 29, 2021)

This is why you’ll never find all inclusive in Canada


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jan 29, 2021)

I guess my travel plans are dashed for quite awhile. 

I miss fleshing out the deals too and there were plenty to be had.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Jan 29, 2021)

I hope the USA doesn't push it this far. Just having to take an antigen test for flying and 7 days of home quarantine upon returning have made many Americans cancel their plans. 

Bill


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 29, 2021)

Great. Finally, something is being done to prevent people from flying. Although it is late, but better late than never. There have been too many flying out of the country for vacations, when we are constantly being told to stay at home.  

There are several caribbean countries that have the same protocols.  I know that in Barbados,  negative PCR test was required to fly in,  then upon arrival people had to go to a quarantine hotel (which they had to pay), another test was done within 2 days (which they had to pay for) and then people had to remain in that hotel until they received a negative test.   
The same thing will now have to be done here.  Board a plane with a negative PCR test, arrive at a Canadian airport, get another test, go to the quarantine hotel, wait for a negative result.  If the test is negative, people can proceed home but still have to continue their quarantine period at home.  If the test is positive, people will then have to be taken to a government facility and then be retested again.  

Of course this is expensive.  The hotels have to keep people separated, not all rooms can be used, rooms have to be thoroughly cleaned and disinfected.  Security personnel
have to be hired to make sure people remain in the hotel, testing has to be done by private companies.  I’m not sure yet, but food may be provided. 

Unfortunately, this affects everyone, because of people who think they know better and refuse to listen to what doctors have been telling us.


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I hope the USA doesn't push it this far. Just having to take an antigen test for flying and 7 days of home quarantine upon returning have made many Americans cancel their plans.
> 
> Bill


That is exactly why this is happening! People do not want to listen to what health officials have been saying for many months now.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 29, 2021)

moonstone said:


> ......will cost $2000. per person for 3 nights......Toronto airport ......could not find one that was over $200./night for 2 people. The PCR test cost at the moment is around $200. each so that might be added into the cost but it still doesn't add up. .......~Diane



Orange juice is $ 300 a glass x 3 days 
ask Bev Oda how that works..........


----------



## Dori (Jan 30, 2021)

My Brother-in-law flew back to Toronto from Florida, after taking one of the rapid tests. When he got off the plane, he was told he would be escorted to a quarantine hotel north of the airport. He had to get tested and stay there until his test came back. All his meals were delivered to his room by people in hazmat suits. Lucky for him that he came home before the rules changed, and people will have to pay for their sojourns in these hotels.

Dori


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2021)

Chrisky said:


> That is exactly why this is happening! People do not want to listen to what health officials have been saying for many months now.



I think most Canadians do abide. Same with Americans. 

Bill


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 31, 2021)

Chrisky said:


> That is exactly why this is happening! People do not want to listen to what health officials have been saying for many months now.


Didn't New Zealand ban last spring all incoming traveling _against_ the WHO recommendation at the time? As you can see science is never settled but always challenged. I am not saying people should not follow the recommendations but those that keep on saying that the "science" is settled may be proved wrong very fast.


----------



## jabberwocky (Feb 1, 2021)

all I can say is that I’m seriously starting to look at moving to the US. I’m so tired of being treated like a criminal in my own country.


----------



## AJCts411 (Feb 2, 2021)

The "new rules" what a laugh.  Previous, return, quarantine for 14 days, must have a quarantine plan.  Next, added must have negative test prior to your return flight to Canada. Now Added testing for those returning to Canada AND now you will be fined and jailed, brought to a hotel like detention center for at least 3 days.    Now I'm sure those hiding in their basements will tell us about the "science" behind this latest move, a cover up for the failures of the government circus covid response.  And just for good measure...Ontario is NOW demanding testing at the airport.  And if you still drink the cool aide of the government, ask why does a $49.00 test now cost at least $200.00?  Yes, it's all in the scientific data. (sarcasm if you didn't know)


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2021)

jabberwocky said:


> all I can say is that I’m seriously starting to look at moving to the US. I’m so tired of being treated like a criminal in my own country.


Depending on what state you move to, it won't be much different here. Unless by here, meaning where I am, Florida, then it may be different. Perhaps one of the least COVID restricted states.

I found the results of a survey discussed in this Toronto Sun video to be kind of interesting. It seems that most Canadians support restrictions, fines and imprisonment for violating COVID restrictions. But interestingly enough, they don't want the government tracking their phone, but are okay with them entering a home without a warrant.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 2, 2021)

One of the national networks took a camera out to Pearson yesterday.  In the short clip it looked fairly busy....where are all these people coming and going from on a Monday yet?


----------



## CPNY (Feb 2, 2021)

Can one drive across the border then fly in and out of the US? Do the quarantine measures apply to those driving across the border?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Can one drive across the border then fly in and out of the US? Do the quarantine measures apply to those driving across the border?


No non esensial travel by land at all. Not sure what that actually means in practice though.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> No non esensial travel by land at all. Not sure what that actually means in practice though.


Oh Canada


----------



## moonstone (Feb 2, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Can one drive across the border then fly in and out of the US? Do the quarantine measures apply to those driving across the border?



At the moment there are no 3 day motel quarantine requirements while waiting for tests at the land border crossings. I doubt they be started either as it would e nearly impossible to put folks up and store all the vehicles & RVs that cross every day for 3 days. 

We are being bad and not staying home, but spending the winter in Belize, as we have done for the past 6 years. Since there are fewer positive tests and deaths in the whole country (pop. about 350,000) than in just the city of Barrie ON (very near our home -with a pop. of about 154,000) we feel safe here.  We have been watching and reading about the new restrictions and thinking of our options. We will give Mr Trudeau $4000.00 ($2K ea) to spend 3 days in a 2 or 3 star motel with mediocre room service food as a* very last resort* when we come home. 

One option we have looked into, and seems very possible, is changing our American Airlines flight to land at BUF instead of YYZ. Then we could rent a car from one of the 4 companies at the BUF airport that allow cars to be dropped off in Toronto and drive it to YYZ where our kids will have our van parked at the Park-n-Fly as they did last spring.  Our flight change would be free and the car rental would be about $150. We would have a Covid PCR test before our flight out of Belize which should still be within the 72 hr validity period by the time we got to the border.  Of course regulations/requirements may change by the end of March when we are scheduled to leave Belize.

Our other option, which DH is heavily in favor of, is changing our flight to MCO and using some of the many RCI points and our week we have left from last year and booking 4-6 weeks in Kissimmee where there seems to be a ton of availability any time. Even if we had to pay for some Last Call or Extra Vacation weeks it would be much cheaper than the $2k each for 3 days in Toronto! Since we are home owners in Florida maybe we could even get our vaccinations while we are there.


~Diane


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2021)

moonstone said:


> At the moment there are no 3 day motel quarantine requirements while waiting for tests at the land border crossings. I doubt they be started either as it would e nearly impossible to put folks up and store all the vehicles & RVs that cross every day for 3 days.
> 
> We are being bad and not staying home, but spending the winter in Belize, as we have done for the past 6 years. Since there are fewer positive tests and deaths in the whole country (pop. about 350,000) than in just the city of Barrie ON (very near our home -with a pop. of about 154,000) we feel safe here.  We have been watching and reading about the new restrictions and thinking of our options. We will give Mr Trudeau $4000.00 ($2K ea) to spend 3 days in a 2 or 3 star motel with mediocre room service food as a* very last resort* when we come home.
> 
> ...



The DH plan sounds better than heading to the cold, imo. Nice to have warm weather options.

Bill


----------



## CPNY (Feb 2, 2021)

moonstone said:


> At the moment there are no 3 day motel quarantine requirements while waiting for tests at the land border crossings. I doubt they be started either as it would e nearly impossible to put folks up and store all the vehicles & RVs that cross every day for 3 days.
> 
> We are being bad and not staying home, but spending the winter in Belize, as we have done for the past 6 years. Since there are fewer positive tests and deaths in the whole country (pop. about 350,000) than in just the city of Barrie ON (very near our home -with a pop. of about 154,000) we feel safe here.  We have been watching and reading about the new restrictions and thinking of our options. We will give Mr Trudeau $4000.00 ($2K ea) to spend 3 days in a 2 or 3 star motel with mediocre room service food as a* very last resort* when we come home.
> 
> ...


I’m in favor of the MCO route!!


----------



## moonstone (Feb 2, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The DH plan sounds better than heading to the cold, imo. Nice to have warm weather options.
> Bill



I agree, however my 90 yr old dad really depends on me to help him with things from housekeeping to grocery shopping since he only qualifies for 2hrs of home help every 2 weeks and my only (younger) sister has now been admitted to a Long Term Care facility. Dad is very afraid to go out anywhere since Barrie seems to be the Covid variant capital of Ontario. I would also like to see our kids and grandkids and other family members since, by then, it will have been over 3 mos since we've seen them person to person. Video chat just isn't the same. We will have to wait for a few more weeks and see what Mr Trudeau has planned. 


~Diane


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 3, 2021)

moonstone said:


> Dad is very afraid to go out anywhere since Barrie seems to be the Covid variant capital of Ontario.


Diane...I'm sure you are keeping regular tabs on the CV19 UK variant outbreak in Barrie, the worst outbreak in the country where I am, having relocated from HS Valley 7 years ago.  The outbreak at Roberta Place LTC has now claimed 63 of the 129 residents in just 3/4 weeks.  There is also evidence of community spread.  There have been calls to put a temporary iron ring around the metropolis....no one in, no one out.  I don't think that will happen, but the numbers locally are not diminishing.  We have restricted our outings to just necessities and neighbourhood walks, double masking whenever we enter stores.  This won't last forever but everyone is on edge here!


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 3, 2021)

In Alberta, our top doctor has just said that if you have the variant of COVID your quarantine could be as long as 24 days. 10 days for the confirmed person and 14 more days for anyone in contact with them. This is going to make my friends still teaching a little crazy. One has been in COVID jail as she calls it twice so far this school year. Of course she is expected to teach online during her quarantine. The variant has been found at a day care and not surprisingly they had older siblings who went into the schools.  Not sure how or when this is going to end as we are having problems getting vaccines.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 3, 2021)

Ironwood said:


> Diane...I'm sure you are keeping regular tabs on the CV19 UK variant outbreak in Barrie, the worst outbreak in the country where I am, having relocated from HS Valley 7 years ago.  The outbreak at Roberta Place LTC has now claimed 63 of the 129 residents in just 3/4 weeks.  There is also evidence of community spread.  There have been calls to put a temporary iron ring around the metropolis....no one in, no one out.  I don't think that will happen, but the numbers locally are not diminishing.  We have restricted our outings to just necessities and neighbourhood walks, double masking whenever we enter stores.  This won't last forever but everyone is on edge here!



Hi, yes I am reading the Barrie and other Ontario and Canadian news online many times a day. We have better internet down here this year so I can call Dad on a Voip line almost every day. I see this morning Roberta Place now is reporting 66 deaths. So sad!  My dad and many relatives (incl. DS#2 & family) live in Barrie and we live 20 mins north.   Our DS#2's best friend was the assistant administrator of that home a few years ago but left to take an admin position with a  home in Toronto which turned out to be the place where Doug Ford's mother-in-law lives. He is also good friends with the care worker from there that is (was?) in intensive care.  Being a retired PSW and having worked through the SARS scare many years ago I can still only imagine what the nursing staff and PSWs are going through.

Stay safe!

~Diane


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 2, 2021)

I still do not understand how this is safer than people going to their own homes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365341916037054466


----------



## CPNY (Mar 3, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> I still do not understand how this is safer than people going to their own homes
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365341916037054466


It’s not safer. But then again, the people making the decisions are clueless.


----------



## echino (Mar 3, 2021)

It's not done for safety. It's apparently done to score political points with the vast majority of Canadians who are happy to see punishment for those who choose to travel.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 3, 2021)

I know of 5 snowbird couples who have gone south this winter, to Florida, Arizona and Mexico.  Two couples own condos in Fla and Az, but the others have rented for the season.  One Florida couple both around 70, have indicated on FB they have both had their first jab.  We are in Ontario and haven't gone anywhere this winter, and I'm getting concerned we may not get our first shots until early summer.  We've tried to do the right thing, but maybe those that went south were smarter.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 3, 2021)

Trying not to get pounced upon for disobeying JT and going south, but we think the hassle of returning is going to be a small price to pay for spending 3 months in the warm sunshine of Belize riding our bikes around town rather than being cooped up in our home north of Barrie Ontario.  As I said to my sister-in-law just after we arrived here, you just cant beat standing on your porch in January wearing flipflops, shorts and a tank top, as you BBQ supper while watching the sun set behind the palm trees while a flock of parrots are squawking in the trees in the backyard. 

We are being very careful down here and so is everybody else. Mask wearing is being done by everybody here, even the homeless and small children. In the last few weeks there are fewer positive Covid tests and deaths in the whole country of Belize (pop. near 400K) for a week, as there are in just 1 day in Simcoe County where we live.  DH (being a firefighter) will be getting his 1st jab as soon as we are out of quarantine next month. I will have to wait a few weeks/months for mine. If we had decided to detour via Florida for a month or so on the way home we both would have been able to get our shots as FL homeowners. We also know a few snowbirds who have received theirs while wintering in Florida. 



~Diane


----------

